# Andere Auktionshäuser als eBay?



## daDom (23. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich suche noch andere gute Auktionshäuser ausser eBay.
Irgendwelche Links, wo auch der Bär tanzt?


Grüße
dom


----------



## webix (24. Februar 2005)

Hi,

http://www.hood.de
http://www.azubo.de


----------



## wurzel (2. März 2005)

Hi,

schau mal da.

http://www.alleauktionen.de/aa/home.php4?&c=10

mfg
wurzel


----------



## Thomsus (17. März 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.atrada.de/

 MfG


----------

